# Rescued a bullied Dove



## babybuds (Jun 4, 2008)

Just went out into my back garden and saw a ring necked dove being pecked in the head viciously by another one - I chased it away and picked up the other dove. It's bright eyed, very alert, but can't seem to fly. I don't want to take it to the RSPCA as being a dog rescue we've dealt with them enough to know they won't do anything apart from put it down. All I know about birds is from keeping a budgie and a parrot and feeding the birds in the garden with my many houses and open bird feeding platforms. Anyway, I'm keeping it warm, it's in a massive cage right now, with plenty of food (wild seed, with an egg yolk and oats) and water etc but what should I do next. I'm going to leave it to rest overnight and look again tomorrow morning to see if it's feeling any better - but any suggestions. Thanks. I'm in East Anglia, UK.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you are doing exactly right. My only question would be, is it a young Dove that doesn't know how to eat on it's own? 
I've sent a private message to 4 of our members in the UK and hopefully one of them will check in and advise you, so keep checking your thread.


----------



## babybuds (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. No it's not a young dove not able to eat, I think that it was eating at one of the open tables when this other dove went for it to be honest. I've purposely spaced the tables and shelters across the garden so there's plenty of room for them all but obviously the agressive one wanted what was on that table. I've alerted the South Essex Wildlife Hospital that I might be on my way down tomorrow (as my hubby is at work and won't be back till late so can't take me down there just yet). I'm hoping that with a little rest that it may feel better tomorrow (fingers crossed). Any advice would be perfect - thanks so much


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just a couple of questions:

Has it got its collar yet?

Have you checked inside its mouth for canker?

Is the Wildlife Hospital also a sanctuary that will keep the dove if it is unable to fly? (If not there is the Hallswood sanctuary in Norwich)

Sounds like you are doing everything right (_specially_ keeping it away from the RSPCA. But it worries me that it allowed itself to be bullied, we have a little dove in an aviary full of pigeons and she won't take any nonsense from any of them.

Cynthia


----------



## babybuds (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Cynthia, Yep it's got a collar and no sign of canker. Oooo I'll keep that Norwich one in mind as I'm not sure yet if the South Essex one does care for them if they are unable to fly. Would take a good hour and a half to get there but I'll do anything for animals (just wish other people felt the same). Anyway, I've tried not to handle the dove too much so not to stress it out, and put it in the same area as my parrot for company (obviously not in the same cage) and he doesn't make so much noise as to scare the poor dove thankfully. I was surprised too that it was being bullied as they never seem to let the pigeon bully them when they're about. However, it looks like the wing may be a little damaged as there's a few feathers out of place. It's still very bright and alert and is eating well. Doesn't seem to be staying in the corner of the cage or anything. I'll keep you posted, but for tonight it seems ok, it's nice and warm and looks quite calm and comfortable. Kitty


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Kitty,

I can always meet you half way.

The sanctuary is Hallswood.

Cynthia


----------



## babybuds (Jun 4, 2008)

Well it's good news  The dove this morning was very bright and alert, and looked tonnes better than it did yesterday. I checked both it's wings - feathers were all back in place and it's eyes were lovely and sparkly. I took it out of the cage, and it just sat in my hand as if it didn't want to move, just held my hand out and it flew away into the big tree that is right opposite my back garden, then off again looking for food I presume. I'm relieved. Thanks for all the advice. Cynthia - you are a star for offering to meet me halfway! Kitty x


----------

